# French Onion Soup Stuffed Mushrooms



## dward51 (Feb 17, 2013)

I had intended to make these to go with the brisket I was smoking today, but ended up getting distracted on a long distance phone call from a buddy in Costa Rica for a few hours so did not get around to it.  However in brisket smoke thread several others had asked for the recipe so here it is. 

This in not my creation and I first found it on Ree Drummonds "Pioneer Woman" blog at this link (has step by step photos on her blog also).  Butter, sweet onions, wine (I was going to use red) and Gruyere cheese!!!! What's not to love about this recipe?

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/11/french-onion-soup-stuffed-mushrooms/

*French Onion Soup Mushrooms*













French Onion Soup mushrooms.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 17, 2013






*Ingredients*

2 Tablespoons Butter
2 whole Large Onions, Halved And Sliced Thin
¼ cups Beef Broth
7 dashes Worcestershire Sauce
Splash Of Red Or White Wine
½ cups Grated Gruyere Cheese (can Use Swiss)
Kosher Salt
24 whole White Or Crimini Mushrooms, Washed And Stems Removed**
Minced Parsley
*Note:*   **Crimini mushrooms or Agaricus bisporus is the common white button mushroom.

*Preparation Instructions*

In a medium skillet, melt 1 tablespoon butter over medium heat. Add onions and saute for 15 to 20 minutes, stirring occasionally, until very soft. Splash in wine, broth, and Worcestershire. Cook for another 5 minutes, or until liquid is cooked down. Set aside.

Melt 1 tablespoon butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Throw in mushroom caps and toss around for 2 minutes, just to start the cooking process. Sprinkle mushrooms with salt.

Place mushroom caps face down in a baking dish (round part down). Heap cavity with sauteed onions, then sprinkle Gruyere over the top. Bake at 10 minutes on 325 degrees. Turn on broiler and broil for a couple of minutes, until the top of the Gruyere starts to bubble and slightly turn brown.

Sprinkle minced parsley over the top and serve.


----------



## beaummiler (Feb 18, 2013)

My my those look great cant wait to try these next chance i get


----------



## nedtorious (Feb 26, 2013)

Those look great! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds great and looks even better! Thanks Dave!


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 26, 2013)

dward51 said:


> I had intended to make these to go with the brisket I was smoking today, but ended up getting distracted on a long distance phone call from a buddy in Costa Rica for a few hours so did not get around to it.  However in brisket smoke thread several others had asked for the recipe so here it is.
> 
> This in not my creation and I first found it on Ree Drummonds "Pioneer Woman" blog at this link (has step by step photos on her blog also).  Butter, sweet onions, wine (I was going to use red) and Gruyere cheese!!!! What's not to love about this recipe?
> 
> ...


I think you meant to say onions here. Sounds good though and I have been lookin for a stuffed mushroom recipie. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 27, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> I think you meant to say onions here. Sounds good though and I have been lookin for a stuffed mushroom recipie. Thanks for sharing!


Yep, it should have been Onions.  I fixed it in the original post now.  Thanks.....


----------



## donr (Feb 27, 2013)

Smoked butter or cheese?


----------



## kaseywills (Apr 26, 2013)

I have tried it but replaced the beef broth with chicken, my friends just loved it..It was very delicious. Yet to try the original one with beef broth.
business telephone


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 26, 2013)

Kaseywills said:


> I have tried it but replaced the beef broth with chicken, my friends just loved it..It was very delicious. Yet to try the original one with beef broth.


KaseyW...I see that this is your first post here.  Would you mind stopping in at Roll Call so we can give you a proper Welcome?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Thanks...Kat


----------

